# log prices



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I live in Northwest Ohio where our Scout camp suffered a lot of damage from the high winds from last Friday. We have several good sized trees that we have cut that we want to sell. We have Walnut, Tulip Popular, Maple and Oak. Not having sold timber before, we are looking for a rule of thumb as to what the logs are worth. I will be looking up a board foot calculator so we can determine how much board foot are in each log. Can anyone help me determine a fair price?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Well thats hard to say, with the sawlog market in a slump and the fact that the logs are from storm damage trees they are hard to put a price on. Trees that come down in high winds can get wind shake, which puts cracks in between the growth rings and can make the wood useless for lumber. Your best bet is to have a couple people look at them and take your best offer. JMO


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Check with your local forestry agent from your state. His services/advice are (at least here) free. He should be able to put you in touch with the proper connections. There's a company....Ohio Woodlands that the owner(s) have always been very generous with helpful info and with them being a family run business they may have something better to offer that would benefit the scouts in a better way.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Perhaps have the logs sawed and use the lumber in the camp.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

these are current prices,they can change month to month,estimates only from lowgrade to high grade veneers: walnut 400/m to 6000/m,poplar 150/m to 600/m,soft maple 200/m to 800/m,hard maple 200/m to 3000/m,white oak 200/m to 4000/m, red oak 200/m to 1600/m. keep this in mind the more quality you have the higher the price will be,the lower the grades of woods the less you will recieve. hope this helps


----------

